# iStick 30W



## qball (23/1/15)

Does any Joburg vendor have iStick 30W's in stock? Need something slightly bigger for the Lemo? 

I'd prefer to come and pick up.

Tx


----------



## Sir Vape (23/1/15)

Hey @qball we are not JHB based but we can send today and you will get Monday if you are central or could maybe arrange with courier to collect from their depot. I can offer a Saturday service delivery but will be pricey


----------



## KieranD (23/1/15)

Hi @qball where in JHB are you based? 
I will have some today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## qball (23/1/15)

Thanks @Sir Vape if I don't get sorted will let you know.
@KieranD I'm in between Bryanston and Roodepoort today.


----------



## Sir Vape (23/1/15)

Get from Kieran bro he'll sort ya out


----------



## Q-Ball (23/1/15)

@qball, you have stollen my name. got me foncussed here for a moment.


----------



## qball (23/1/15)

lol @Q-Ball 

I waz first


----------



## Q-Ball (23/1/15)

qball said:


> lol @Q-Ball
> 
> I waz first


Saw that when I looked again,


----------



## Ollie (23/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## free3dom (23/1/15)

Now now "balls" there's plenty of room here for at least two

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Q-Ball (23/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Now now "balls" there's plenty of room here for at least two



Depending on size

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

